
“Whites as Minority”: The Racialized Narratives of Demographic Change (2018) - deogeo
https://nonprofitquarterly.org/racialized-narratives-demographic-change/
======
deogeo
I'd like to highlight this quote from the article: "fear that white people
would become a minority and thus be treated poorly, because that’s how you
treat minorities"

It then goes on to mention ways, derived from literary analysis, in which
becoming a minority is nothing to worry about. I suppose we will see if the US
will be the first where it turns out this way in practice.

